#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Huidige Axys-set vervangen voor zelfbouw

## Svartrose

Hoi,

Bij ons in de foyer, een ruimte van 68m2, met een hoogte van 5 meter, willen we een nieuwe geluidsset neerzetten. Er staat nu de bekende Axys-set, te zien op dit plaatje: http://foto.koopjeskrant.be/Foto/26%...4%5C93%5C1.jpg
(de foto is zomaar met google gezocht)

Onze geluidstechnicus heeft het niet zo op zelfbouw. Ik, de lichttechnicus, wel  :Smile:  Ik ben er van overtuigd dat ik een set kan maken voor een goede prijs die zich kan meten met veel duurdere sets. Mijn houtbewerkingskunsten zijn prima. Waar ik echter hulp bij nodig heb is de keuze van een goed ontwerp.
Met het totale ontwerp en bijhorend prijskaartje hoop ik mijn collega te kunnen overtuigen.

De bedoeling is dat we de huidige axys-set vervangen voor iets dat minstens even vol klinkt maar er elegant uitziet. Het liefst met subs onder het nog te verbouwen podium. Het moet dus een 2.1 of 2.2 set worden, als je dat zo mag zeggen in de PA wereld...

De ruimte wordt regelmatig nat gespoten, hier moeten de subs tegen bestand zijn. Ik denk bijvoorbeeld aan een ontwerp waarbij de sub schuin naar beneden is gericht.

De muziek soorten lopen uiteen van dance tot singer-songwriter. Dance moet 'beuken', de singer-songwriter moet mooi helder klinken.

Als alles actief gemaakt kan worden, qua versterking, ben ik helemaal gelukkig. Weet niet of de versterker van 41hz.com iets zijn? Of misschien toch een hypex?

Het totale budget.. lastige vraag, maar laat ik het even op 2000,- houden voor drivers, filters en versterking, dat praat wat makkelijker.

Hoop dat jullie mij verder op weg kunnen helpen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Om een set zelf te bouwen wat zich kan meten met de huidige Axys set heb je toch wel een beetje meer geld nodig. En de versterkers van 41hz.com zijn dan ook wat de lichte kant.

----------


## Svartrose

Aha. Aan welk budget zou ik dan moeten denken?

----------


## Pino

Ik denk niet dat het verstandig is om een source te gaan vervangen door een zelfgebouwd setje van het budget dat je voor ogen hebt.
Je spreekt over de volheid van die Axys Source, dat is een typische eigenschap van dat en andere oudere systemen: zo maken ze ze niet meer. Mits wat EQ-en kan je in de huidige systemen wel die warmte steken, maar van nature klinken ze eerder "met minder druk op het midlaag van de stem" om het zo te zeggen.
Om een goeie set te bouwen met goeie luidsprekers, die de kwaliteit van de Axys evenaart ben je al gauw 4 a 5000 euro kwijt (1 deftige 18" kost al bijna 400, maal 4 zijn er al 1600 he); komen daarbij nog een koppel goeie versterkers...

Hierbij een linkje over luidsprekerprijzen van Beyma: 

http://aedsales.becosoft.net/update/01_3_pricelist.pdf

Heb je gelijk een nieuwe actor set van HK audio, om maar iets te noemen.

griets,
PIno

----------


## Svartrose

Dank voor je reactie. Ik ben me bewust van prijzen van drivers.

2000 euro is wat weinig als je er ook nog versterkers voor wilt hebben realiseer ik me.

Feit blijft dat er een vervanging moet komen, omdat de huidige set te lomp is. En p[ersoonlijk ben ik niet zo weg van het geluid, vind ze dof klinken en ze zijn absoluut niet geschikt voor dance.

4 18 inch subs, is dat niet wat overdreven voor een ruimte van 68m2? Het lijkt mij de de huidige subs een beter rendament hebben en dieper gaan dan de oude subs van de axys set? Of ben ik nu heel erg aan het vloeken?  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

De huidige 18" subs gaan al snel 6 dB harder maar hebben daar ook behoorlijk vermogen voor nodig.

----------


## Pino

Axys source is idd niet het beste systeem voor dance, meer voor live toepassingen.
Baskastjes zijn ook maar een 300 watt (B89) en ik dacht 450 voor de B98.

Het doffe kan misschien al aan jouw oren liggen en/of het feit dat Axys meer Hifi klinkt dan het iets agressievere PA/disco/dance geluid. Heeft z'n voor en nadelen.

Euh, zo'n source voor 68m2 , is dat eigenlijk al niet overkill? Ik speel daar 6 tot 800 m2 mee vol.

Misschien eens kijken naar 2de hands setje PS10 met ls500 of 1200 van nexo of zo?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Euh, zo'n source voor 68m2 , is dat eigenlijk al niet overkill? Ik speel daar 6 tot 800 m2 mee vol.



Vast geen dance.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Svartrose

Mijn referentie is absoluut geen dance  :Smile:  Meer hifi-speaker voor thuis. Ben zelf erg kritisch op geluid...

Voor dance is het nog te weinig in zo'n kleine ruimte.... gek genoeg. De limiter schiet er al snel in. (en dan is er al flink ge-EQ'ed) We zitten dan op, naar schatting, 104db.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mijn referentie is absoluut geen dance  Meer hifi-speaker voor thuis. Ben zelf erg kritisch op geluid...
> 
> Voor dance is het nog te weinig in zo'n kleine ruimte.... gek genoeg. De limiter schiet er al snel in. (en dan is er al flink ge-EQ'ed) We zitten dan op, naar schatting, 104db.



Klinkt meer alsof het setje van 1986 is (25 jaar oud dus!!) en dat het helemaal gaar is, want normaal moet veel eq"en niet nodig zijn.

Is 104dB (A, C, LAEQ??) niet voldoende?

Want 104dB bovenop 40dBA achtergrong geluid is heel erg hard.  :EEK!:

----------


## Pino

neh, geen dance nee,
coverbands en live on tape (ha)artiesten voor doorgaans een publiek van 35+.

Dance moet beetje boenken  en slissen he; misschien JB systems "professional" gebruiken? :-D

Neh serieus, in die dance wereld ben ik niet zo thuis, maar mispak je niet aan zelfbouw.
Het kan hoor, met serieus budget; maar dan waarschijnlijk toch nog beter af met een goeie 2de hands set. Er komen er momenteel genoeg op de markt van bedrijven die het moeilijk hebben of zelfs de handdoek in de ring gooi(d)en (jammer genoeg).
Voor dance kan het misschien een nadeel zijn dat de baskasten doorgaan  tot 300Hz en maar 300 watt zijn, maar dat kan je oplossen door vb een  2tal subkasten van de arena erbij te leggen in centercluster. Heb je  gelijk een "dance stage".

"Klinkt meer alsof het setje van 1986 is (25 jaar oud dus!!) en dat het  helemaal gaar is, want normaal moet veel eq"en niet nodig zijn."

Da zou natuurlijk ook kunnen; en je bent toch ook niet bang van de gele lichtjes, als die aangaan heb je nog zo'n 12dB eer de rode gaan werken en hij pas echt begint te limitten.

Ik heb een set uit 86 en een uit 92 met TAD drivers; scheelt een 2 tal dB in het hoog, maar voor de rest zijn beide sets tiptop in orde. Die gaan toch wel erg lekker voor mijn doel.


vroendelijke grieten,
Pino

----------


## Dj Yves

Ik heb zelf 2 bijna dezelfde toppen, de T86X, en die vind ik prima klinken, niet dof of iets. Het enige verschil tussen de T86 en de T86X is dat de X een andere versterker heeft.

Maar ik gebruik ze dan ook al vanaf ongeveer 140 hz, en mijn subs lopen van 38 tot 140.

Dus ik zou zeggen: ''Hou de toppen en neem er andere subs bij''.
Als de maten en het gewicht geen groot probleem zijn tenminste.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb zelf 2 bijna dezelfde toppen, de T86X, en die vind ik prima klinken, niet dof of iets. Het enige verschil tussen de T86 en de T86X is dat de X een andere versterker heeft.
> Maar ik gebruik ze dan ook al vanaf ongeveer 140 hz, en mijn subs lopen van 38 tot 140.



Ik neem aan dat je met de T86X de versie bedoeld die uit de amsterdam arena (ajax stadion) komen? Met philips schuim front?
Deze heeft geen 1" TAD driver maar een 2" En inderdaad deze lopen verder door tot ongeveer 100Hz. 
Er zijn ook ooit inputkaarten gemaakt voor de standaard T86 kasten, die niet tot 300Hz maar lager doorliepen tot (100?Hz) maar als jij die kaarten hebt dan word ik toch wel erg benieuwd naar waar jij werkt of die spullen gekocht hebt...

Als je de T98 bedoeld, dan heeft deze ook een 2" driver. 

Dezelfde als in de Axys Arena systemen als ook de Scope series zitten. Dit is gedeeltelijk een eigen Duran ontwikkeling en eigen productie geweest, dus uniek.

Beide hebben een andere en zwaardere versterker als de originele T86.

----------


## SPS

> Mijn referentie is absoluut geen dance  Meer hifi-speaker voor thuis. Ben zelf erg kritisch op geluid...
> 
> Voor dance is het nog te weinig in zo'n kleine ruimte.... gek genoeg. De limiter schiet er al snel in. (en dan is er al flink ge-EQ'ed) We zitten dan op, naar schatting, 104db.



Schatting ????? :EEK!: 
Hoe schat jij dat in??? Knap hoor zonder metingen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Onzin natuurlijk zo'n uitspraak!

Verklaar je nader zou ik zeggen.

enne, 68 m2 is toch iets van een flinke huiskamer? ca 8x8.

Kun je zo uitrekenen wat je aan acoustisch vermogen nodig hebt.
Het zou mij zeer sterk verbazen als die sources in die ruimte niet makkelijk de 110 dB midden zaal halen (4m afstand dus..)

Paul

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Schatting ?????
> Hoe schat jij dat in??? Knap hoor zonder metingen
> Het zou mij zeer sterk verbazen als die sources in die ruimte niet makkelijk de 110 dB midden zaal halen (4m afstand dus..)



dB zegt helemaal niets is ook pertinent onjuist, dat probeerde ik al aan te geven. dB is een vergelijking tov iets.

In spanningen kun je zeggen dit signaal is 6dB hoger als 0dBu, dBm (oude uit telefonie overgekomen maar wat betreft spanning gelijk aan dBu), dBV

In geluidsdruk kun je zeggen dit gaat 6dB harder als. (of dan??)

Geluidsdruk meet je in bijv. dB(A), dB(C) en dan komt er de weging nog bij (Piek, average, Laeq60)

En ja meten, schatten is zoiets...

In een hokje van 68m2 moet 1 sourcesetje makkelijk kunnen. Maar ja voor het zelfde geld heeft er iemand aan de kasten zitten knutselen en staan er zo 2 18" speakers uit fase.  :EEK!:  Of zit er al een geheel ander type in.

Ik ken de tijd nog dat er 2 setjes in een feesttent van 20x40 werden gezet, 
maar dat zou nu niet meer kunnen.

----------


## Dj Yves

> Ik neem aan dat je met de T86X de versie bedoeld die uit de amsterdam arena (ajax stadion) komen? Met philips schuim front?
> Deze heeft geen 1" TAD driver maar een 2" En inderdaad deze lopen verder door tot ongeveer 100Hz. 
> Er zijn ook ooit inputkaarten gemaakt voor de standaard T86 kasten, die niet tot 300Hz maar lager doorliepen tot (100?Hz) maar als jij die kaarten hebt dan word ik toch wel erg benieuwd naar waar jij werkt of die spullen gekocht hebt...
> 
> Als je de T98 bedoeld, dan heeft deze ook een 2" driver. 
> 
> Dezelfde als in de Axys Arena systemen als ook de Scope series zitten. Dit is gedeeltelijk een eigen Duran ontwikkeling en eigen productie geweest, dus uniek.
> 
> Beide hebben een andere en zwaardere versterker als de originele T86.



Inderdaad, ik heb de versie uit de amsterdam arena, ze lopen tot erg laag door inderdaad. er zitten geen processorkaarten in, wel een of andere processing module, maar deze gebrui ik niet. en hier zit inderdaad een 2'' driver in, de axys de 75 zelfde als b&c de75.

Maar het komt er dus op neer dat over een compleet ander product praat.

----------


## BvE

> Klinkt meer alsof het setje van 1986 is (25 jaar oud dus!!) en dat het helemaal gaar is, want normaal moet veel eq"en niet nodig zijn.
> 
> Is 104dB (A, C, LAEQ??) niet voldoende?
> 
> Want 104dB bovenop 40dBA achtergrong geluid is heel erg hard.



Volgens mij is 104dBA plus 40dBA helemaal niet anders dan 104dBA. Ik weet dat het verdubbelen van decibellen, dus 105dBA plus 105dBA (gelijk aan het neerzetten van twee P.A.'s van 105dBA i.p.v. 1) voor een 3dB verhoging zorgt in je geluidsdruk.

Zie ook eens dit tooltje: Adding DB's

Uitleg: 

a=40 dBA
b=104 dBA

10 * log((10^(a / 10)) + (10^(b / 10))) 
= 
10 * log((10^(40 / 10)) + (10^(104 / 10))) = 104.00000 dBA

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Volgens mij is 104dBA plus 40dBA helemaal niet anders dan 104dBA.



Lezen is ook een vak.  :Smile: 
Er staat 104 dB op 40dBA!

En dat is dus 144dBA.
Ik haalde dit voorbeeld niet voor niets aan.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Inderdaad, ik heb de versie uit de amsterdam arena, ze lopen tot erg laag door inderdaad. er zitten geen processorkaarten in, wel een of andere processing module, maar deze gebrui ik niet. en hier zit inderdaad een 2'' driver in, de axys de 75 zelfde als b&c de75.
> 
> Maar het komt er dus op neer dat over een compleet ander product praat.



Precies, dit is behalve de mid hoorn een ander product. Volledig getund op spraak, het was namelijk een voor de brandweer noodzakelijke ontruimingsinstallatie.
Deze kast klinkt in het hoog niet zo mooi als een T86 met TAD, maar gaat wel minimaal 3dB harder. (Als het niet meer is)

De driver is als het goed is gemodificeerd zodat deze lekker verwarmt kan worden in de winter. 

Je gebruikt de interne analoge processing niet? Heb je die pcb dan verwijderd? 
Ach is wel makkelijk, kasten die ook in de regen mogen hangen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Sinds wanneer mag je dat optellen? Of komt er standaard al 40 dB ruis uit je PA, waar dan nog 104 dB uit je mengtafel bij op moet?



Ik heb het proberen uit te leggen, maar als je het verschil tussen dB en dBA niet begrijpt dan houd het voor mij op. Koop een boek of google.

Er kan geen 40dB ruis uit je pa komen, ook geen 100dB en ook geen 200dB.  :Frown:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Dus jou PA produceert ook achtergrondgeluid? Mijn interpretatie:
> 
> 40 dB achtergrondlawaai
> 
> 104 dB uit de PA
> 
> Sinds wanneer mag je dat optellen? Of komt er standaard al 40 dB ruis uit je PA, waar dan nog 104 dB uit je mengtafel bij op moet?
> 
> 
> Daan



off-topic:

ik zorg dat er 100 db uit mijn speaker komt, nu zet ik er precies nog zo een naast.

dus 2 speakers die elk afzonderlijk 100 db 'geven', hoeveel db meet ik nu op mijn db-meter?

optellen nee, maar toch (Gerards's wet van behoud van energie) komt er meer uit dan 100 db!!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Aannemende dat beide speaker identiek zijn, en hetzelfde gebied van geluid voorzien 103 dB.





> off-topic:
> 
> ik zorg dat er 100 db uit mijn speaker komt, nu zet ik er precies nog zo een naast.
> 
> dus 2 speakers die elk afzonderlijk 100 db 'geven', hoeveel db meet ik nu op mijn db-meter?
> 
> optellen nee, maar toch (Gerards's wet van behoud van energie) komt er meer uit dan 100 db!!

----------


## Kasper

Beuken? Helder klinken?

Budget 2000,00 euro, toch wel ex hoop ik? ;-)

Word wakker!

----------


## BvE

> Lezen is ook een vak. 
> Er staat 104 dB op 40dBA!
> 
> En dat is dus 144dBA.
> Ik haalde dit voorbeeld niet voor niets aan.



Ik mis inderdaad een lettertje.

Desalniettemin, wanneer zou je in hemelsnaam 104 dB bij 40dBA optellen? Dan moet je krankzinnig veel SPL's produceren om uiteindelijk op 144dBA uit te komen... Volgens mij is dat niet van toepassing met deze Axys set.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik mis inderdaad een lettertje.



Daar gaat het om, mensen praten zomakkelijk over dB, maar als je het over geluidsdrukken hebt, heb je toch echt meer informatie nodig. Dat de meeste er dan maar vanuit gaan dat er A bedoeld word...

@ Peter:
Indien gelijk en dBA bedoeld dan is er elektrisch/rekenkundig inderdaad 3dB extra bij gekomen, en word het dus 103dBA.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zou eens stiekem die Axys set compleet reconen, inclusief de hoogdrivers, dat gaat met 2000 denk ik net wel lukken...

Voor het overige lopen er hier op het forum erg deskundige speakerbouwers rond, die, na jaren van gepruts, gemier en gebeunhaas nou eindelijk de systemen onder controle hebben. 
De doet-het-zelluffert die deze kennis en expertise ff van het web wil trekken gaat zn gang maar, voor mij staat het resultaat al vast. En al helemaal als je maar 2000 euri's wilt uitgeven.

----------


## BvE

Lijkt me inderdaad geen verkeerde optie. Bovendien is het mij nog niet helemaal duidelijk wat de limitaties op dit moment zijn? Te weinig hoog, te weinig laag? Te weinig vermogen (versterkers)? Of geen goede klank (mogelijk toch eens beter EQ'en?).

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dank voor je reactie. Ik ben me bewust van prijzen van drivers.
> 
> 2000 euro is wat weinig als je er ook nog versterkers voor wilt hebben realiseer ik me.
> 
> Feit blijft dat er een vervanging moet komen, omdat de huidige set te lomp is. En p[ersoonlijk ben ik niet zo weg van het geluid, vind ze dof klinken en ze zijn absoluut niet geschikt voor dance.
> 
> 4 18 inch subs, is dat niet wat overdreven voor een ruimte van 68m2? Het lijkt mij de de huidige subs een beter rendament hebben en dieper gaan dan de oude subs van de axys set? Of ben ik nu heel erg aan het vloeken?



De topicstarter...
Set is te lomp EN gaat te zacht...

Er bestaat tegenwoordig inderdaad wel leuk compacter spul, met meer druk, ik zou eens kijken naar een d&B Q7 setje.  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 
Of gewoon weer naar Axys, erg leuke nieuwe setjes die ook hard gaan en bestuurbaar zijn.

----------


## Svartrose

Dank voor jullie reacties. Ik heb er weer van geleerd. We zullen het eens gaan bekijken wat we ermee aanmoeten.

Denk dat ik het zelfbouw idee laat varen voor de topjes, sowieso. De subs durf ik nog wel aan.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Dank voor jullie reacties. Ik heb er weer van geleerd. We zullen het eens gaan bekijken wat we ermee aanmoeten.
> 
> Denk dat ik het zelfbouw idee laat varen voor de topjes, sowieso. De subs durf ik nog wel aan.



Ik heb je een mailtje gestuurd.

......... kom op, ook de toppen bouwen! het is inderdaad een beetje kritischer in het overname gebied (of je moet fuul range actief doen met een speaker processor), maar ook weer makkelijker, omdat ze kleiner zijn.

Ik denk dat er met de subs meer mis kan gaan als je het zaakje niet stevig genoeg maakt .... dus .... subs en toppen?????

----------

